# Spain - Granada - Alhambra Palace.



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Anyone visiting the palace for the first time and looking for a decent nearby site should try Camping Las Lomas in Gueja.
A very well run site with all facilities, internet and a very nice on-site restaurant.
Full details being loaded to the database.

When leaving the site to visit the palace there's good mh parking in the coach park (legal) close to the palace, a tad expensive but that's life - details already on the database.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Be aware that tickets to the Palace are in short supply and the on-line booking is at best "crap"............Nearly all tickets for August are sold 

You could try [0034] 902888001

..


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe the ticket situation is more difficult at the height of the season but the Las Lomas site got us booked in with no trouble at all in June - almost got in the same day. I think that the local outlets such as this have a preferential treatment.

Can only echo the comments about Las Lomas - lovely little site in a lovely location - take the opportunity to take the very good road to the top of the Sierra Nevada from nearby.

Brian


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

PS to my previous posting.

The parking in the coach area is expensive but very easy to find - we didn't actually realise until we were committed and inside! Decided to use it as an overnight stop since the charges stopped clocking up after five or six hours but from memory it was about 20 Euro for 24 hours and most of that clocks up quickly.

Again, I suppose that it is different in the season but there are actually places to park on the way up to the Alhambra car parks so don't commit too quickly

Whatever the hassles - the Alhambra is definitely worth the effort and the money - Granada itself isn't that bad either - then you can move on to Cordoba - another gem.

Brian


----------

